

Why Are Dead People Liking Stuff On Facebook? - austenallred
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/11/why-are-dead-people-liking-stuff-on-facebook#awesm=~o9wrYYfOLKsb2E

======
lazyjones
This story is 6 months old, there is a page about the settlement here:
[http://www.fraleyfacebooksettlement.com/](http://www.fraleyfacebooksettlement.com/)
\- the final approval hearing is on June 28th.

